# onesies



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well we have to keep onesie on ginger till the day after christmas, and ginger goes out to poo at least 3 times a day,,and she goes out to pee about 5 or 6 times a day, now my wife isn't one for bitching but she says if she ever sees those little snaps one the onesies again it will be to soon.Haaa Haaa.and what even makes it better for her is ginger will not stand still.so she is not very Ho-Ho-Ho jolly right now haa Haa ,,,,Lumpy


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

she will be so glade when it is done haa Haa Lumpy


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

SO FUNNY!!!! I was thinking the same thing as I was chasing after Jake trying to snap them without bumping his "area". Can't wait to be rid of them!!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well Donna,at least we have it a little better we have a girl.and the cut is far away from her bum.not like Jake, he is very close so you have to take care,, yes it is a pain ,but still better then the mega phone..Haaa Haaa...Lumpy


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hahaha...


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Benson booked in on 7th Jan so I have all this to look forward to (that is of course unless OH has his hernia op! then its all off not doing it on my own)!! hoping I can find some onesies big enough for him weighed yesterday, came in at 14.1 not exactly a 'lightweight'


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My wonderful, head in the clouds (6ft4" so almost literally) useless 16 year old son let Kiki out in the garden when she yapped with her onesie on and 'forgot' to unpopper her.... poor puppy came back with the soggy knickers walk and* I *had to sort her out!

If it helps towards the end of Kiki's 10 days I didn't make her wear her onesie if I was around - so she was only poppered in over night or if I was at work. By then she didn't show any interest in licking or bothering her wound.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

This is sooo funny as I felt the same way!! Husband would take her out, then "forget" to re-snap her, so I got the pleasure almost every time!! We are finally rid of it . . started leaving it off a bit on day 5 . . by day 7 she was trustworthy and we chuncked them! Whats really aggravating is when you miss a snap and have to start all over again! lol


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well my wife usually does all the snap and unsnapping, cause i have trouble bending over for that long .i find i can't breath good in that position,well she was done on the 12 of DEC,and she don't have stitches she was glued,and she goes to see the vet on the 26 for a check up.you see we can hang up the onesies now would it be safe ,,gee thanks Lumpy


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Don't worry about Benson. Jake is 21 pounds and he fit in the 24 month ones just fine. 
Ruth I love the new picture at the bottom of your posts!!!I love her.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lumpy - try her without the onesie while you are watching her, she will probably enjoy the opportunity to have a bit of a lick around and clean herself - but I would imagine that her wound will be just fine and she will be ok without her onesie, at least during the day...
Look after yourself too!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Lumpy . . Carley got out of hers on day 5 for a few hrs each day while I was there to watch closely . . day 7 we ditched it . . she did not lick much and generally left her incision alone. Tomorrow will be 2 weeks and she is healing just fine, almost healed completely.


----------

